# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Hunter King  (Scott Lee)

## Perdita

Home and Away will be introducing another new character as TV newcomer Scott Lee joins the cast.



The actor will play the role of troublesome Hunter and will make his debut on Australian screens next week.

Describing Hunter as angsty, brooding and moody, Lee has also warned that his character could cause problems for a few of Summer Bay's couples.

Speaking to Australia's Daily Telegraph, Lee said: "[Hunter] comes to Summer Bay and he causes a bit of trouble with some of the couples."

Lee also spoke about his delight about getting the role, saying: "It's very exciting - it's my first gig. I've been chipping away at it for a while and I didn't think it would happen.

"Now I'm here, I've learnt so much in my chosen field. The biggest thing is to learn to relax."

Home and Away will air Hunter's first scenes on July 27 on Seven and in the autumn on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (20-07-2015), Pantherboy (21-07-2015)

----------


## Lalabiscuit

Hi I was wondering is hunter really Zak's son ?

----------

Pantherboy (09-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Hi I was wondering is hunter really Zak's son ?


I don't know but I'd like it if it turned out he isn't.  I wouldn't put it past Charlotte to lie although she seems sincere in this instance.  I think Leah demands a paternity test soon but I'm not sure whether they agree to it.

----------

Lalabiscuit (09-10-2015), Pantherboy (09-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

AUST PACE. SPOILER ALERT!

As Dazzle has mentioned, Leah did demand a paternity test. (Even though Zac was inclined to believe Charlotte, considering he hadn't seen her in 16 odd years, rather than taking her word for it, I would have thought that he should have asked for this test himself at the start, just to make sure). Although she wasn't happy about it, Charlotte got the necessary information/paperwork about the test, but Hunter finds the papers in their flat & gets angry - he then goes & abuses Leah (& Zac) for wanting the test etc. I think that was the last time we heard anything about it though i.e.I can't recall them ever going on to actually have the test done (although I stand corrected). As the storyline has moved on, I think we are meant to assume now that everyone just accepts that Hunter is Zac's son.

----------

Dazzle (09-10-2015), Lalabiscuit (09-10-2015), lizann (09-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## Lalabiscuit

Thanks for the info guys x

----------

Dazzle (09-10-2015), Pantherboy (09-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Even though Zac was inclined to believe Charlotte, considering he hadn't seen her in 16 odd years, rather than taking her word for it, I would have thought that he should have asked for this test himself at the start, just to make sure


I agree.  It's not realistic that someone in Zac's position wouldn't ask for a DNA test in this day and age when tests are so easily available.

However, I do think Hunter resembles Zac so I think he probably is his son.

----------

lellygurl (13-10-2015), Pantherboy (09-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

don't think he really is

----------

Pantherboy (09-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I agree.  It's not realistic that someone in Zac's position wouldn't ask for a DNA test in this day and age when tests are so easily available.
> 
> *However, I do think Hunter resembles Zac so I think he probably is his son*.


Is this coincidence or careful casting though?

----------

Dazzle (09-10-2015), maidmarian (09-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I agree.  It's not realistic that someone in Zac's position wouldn't ask for a DNA test in this day and age when tests are so easily available.
> 
> *However, I do think Hunter resembles Zac so I think he probably is his son*.


Is this coincidence or careful casting though?

----------


## Dazzle

> Is this coincidence or careful casting though?


I assume it's careful casting, but who really knows?  :Searchme:

----------

maidmarian (09-10-2015), Pantherboy (09-10-2015), Perdita (09-10-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

It will be interesting to see how this all unfolds a bit further down the track.

 [SPOILER ALERT! for those that haven't read the speculation/rumour about Erika Heynatz's (Charlotte) future on the show]

Looking ahead, if it ends up that Charlotte isn't around for the long term (gaol? murdered?), I assume that Hunter will end up having to live with Zac & Leah etc - that will be fun!! Is there any more room at Alf's place? We know Roo & Maddy have moved in with James for the moment, but is that about to change? i.e. will they end up moving back with Alf? If Hunter moves in with Zac & the others, who will end up living in the (new) flat above the diner? (Roo & Maddy in the flat perhaps?)

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Looking ahead, if it ends up that Charlotte isn't around for the long term (gaol? murdered?), I assume that Hunter will end up having to live with Zac & Leah etc - that will be fun!! Is there any more room at Alf's place? We know Roo & Maddy have moved in with James for the moment, but is that about to change? i.e. will they end up moving back with Alf? If Hunter moves in with Zac & the others, who will end up living in the (new) flat above the diner? (Roo & Maddy in the flat perhaps?)


Ughh...I was hoping Hunter wouldn't be a long-term character either.

----------

lellygurl (13-10-2015), Pantherboy (10-10-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> It will be interesting to see how this all unfolds a bit further down the track.
> 
>  [SPOILER ALERT! for those that haven't read the speculation/rumour about Erika Heynatz's (Charlotte) future on the show]
> 
> Looking ahead, if it ends up that Charlotte isn't around for the long term (gaol? murdered?), I assume that Hunter will end up having to live with Zac & Leah etc - that will be fun!! Is there any more room at Alf's place? We know Roo & Maddy have moved in with James for the moment, but is that about to change? i.e. will they end up moving back with Alf? If Hunter moves in with Zac & the others, who will end up living in the (new) flat above the diner? (Roo & Maddy in the flat perhaps?)


I'd assume she is killed, we saw in the promo the STSLKER guy wants $200k from her or he'll speak about Denny, so I guess he's going to bribe her to do his dirty work or something. Then fast track to the finale where we have pics of Charlotte with a gun (which is OC, unless he is psychotic), and add that to when the guy said "I could defs use someone like u" it seems like hell use her to kill someone for him, and then I assume her (or his) plan backfires and she ends up dying.

----------

lellygurl (13-10-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> It will be interesting to see how this all unfolds a bit further down the track.
> 
>  [SPOILER ALERT! for those that haven't read the speculation/rumour about Erika Heynatz's (Charlotte) future on the show]
> 
> Looking ahead, if it ends up that Charlotte isn't around for the long term (gaol? murdered?), I assume that Hunter will end up having to live with Zac & Leah etc - that will be fun!! Is there any more room at Alf's place? We know Roo & Maddy have moved in with James for the moment, but is that about to change? i.e. will they end up moving back with Alf? If Hunter moves in with Zac & the others, who will end up living in the (new) flat above the diner? (Roo & Maddy in the flat perhaps?)


I'd assume she is killed, we saw in the promo the STSLKER guy wants $200k from her or he'll speak about Denny, so I guess he's going to bribe her to do his dirty work or something. Then fast track to the finale where we have pics of Charlotte with a gun (which is OC, unless he is psychotic), and add that to when the guy said "I could defs use someone like u" it seems like hell use her to kill someone for him, and then I assume her (or his) plan backfires and she ends up dying.

----------


## lizann

does zac and leah discover hunter burnt the house

----------


## Pantherboy

> does zac and leah discover hunter burnt the house


AUST PACE: Not as yet lizann! Andy found out that Hunter burnt the house down, but decided not to tell anyone (I think I posted a comment about this under the Spoilers for 5-8 Oct Thread). You would have to think that if Charlotte is eventually caught for what happened with Denny, she will also take the blame for the Diner break-in & possibly the fire as well, so the fact that Hunter actually burnt the house down (& broke into the diner!) will probably never need come out - unless of course he has an attack of conscience & admits it?? I doubt that will occur though!

(What will happen though if Charlotte is murdered, as rumoured, & this happens before anyone knows about Denny??.......)

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2015), lizann (01-11-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope he is not

----------


## lizann

why does andy keep quiet about the fire

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015), tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> why does andy keep quiet about the fire


Hi lizann. I hope this sort of answers your question - This was a post I made back on 23 Sept in the spoilers (Aust) for Oct 5-8 thread (I am not sure if the UK has actually seen these episodes now i.e. Andy talking to Hunter, the Diner break-in/Marilyn's accident etc??):

"AUST PACE!! SPOILER ALERT!

 After Charlotte begs him not to go to the police, Andy decides not to tell anyone what he knows because he understands how hard it must have been for Hunter to grow up without a dad (& obviously believes that "dobbing him in" wouldn't achieve anything because it wouldn't get Leah's house/belongings back etc). He even councils Hunter to not let his anger consume him - but this doesn't seem to have the desired affect, because Hunter later ends up breaking into the diner & steals the safe.....

 If no-one else was involved, Andy's action (or inaction!) may be seen by some as understandable, but by choosing to protect Hunter, he is prepared to let an innocent person - his mates sister (Billie - who we know has also had a difficult upbringing) - possibly go to jail for something she didn't do. Is this a wise decision?

 It could be argued that Denny would possibly still be alive (& Marilyn would still be ok) if Andy had gone straight to the police with what he had found out. Charlotte told him that if he did go to the police SHE would deny it, but with the allegation being against Hunter, you would think that under "intense" police questioning Hunter would spill the beans. Even if he didn't confess, with him then knowing the cops may be on to him/sniffing around I am sure he wouldn't have risked going on to break into the diner & steal the safe (but you never know!). We all know now of the snowball affect his break in has caused.......

 If/when Charlotte is eventually caught, (or even if she is killed off as per the rumour), apart from Denny's death, I imagine she will also "take the rap" or be blamed for the break in (I imagine she buried the safe with Denny?), & possibly the fire as well, so Hunter's involvement need never come out. And also there will be no need for Andy to tell anyone (Ash, Billie, Leah etc) about what he knows about Hunter - another big secret for him to keep!"



AUST PACE!! In the promo for this coming week's episodes, it appears that Kat may be on to Charlotte when we see her (in Police Uniform) talking to Charlotte & saying "..... & you have been lying ever since to protect yourself". Charlotte replies with a smug look on her face "well, I don't think you will be able to prove that!". I have read people say that Kat must now be onto Charlotte for what she did to Denny, but I wonder if at this stage maybe this promo is more Kat suspecting Charlotte of doing the break-in at the Diner?? (which may of course, with some more investigation, eventually lead to exposing what happened to Denny??).

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015), lizann (02-11-2015), tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> AUST PACE!! In the promo for this coming week's episodes, it appears that Kat may be on to Charlotte when we see her (in Police Uniform) talking to Charlotte & saying "..... & you have been lying ever since to protect yourself". Charlotte replies with a smug look on her face "well, I don't think you will be able to prove that!". I have read people say that Kat must now be onto Charlotte for what she did to Denny, but I wonder if at this stage maybe this promo is more Kat suspecting Charlotte of doing the break-in at the Diner?? (which may of course, with some more investigation, eventually lead to exposing what happened to Denny??).


It's nothing to do with Denny, it's most likely about something else. 
Since Charlotte hacked Denny's social media, it would take like 5 seconds for Kat to trace the posts and find out that Charlotte has been making the posts, not Denny - so unless they writers are literal idiots, there's no way Charlotte is dumb enough to say "you can't prove that".

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away teen Hunter King will be made to pay for his mother's mistakes when he is kidnapped in an upcoming storyline.

Hunter will be abducted, drugged and abandoned in the bush as new villain Trystan follows through with his threat to Charlotte about wreaking harm on her and those she cares about.

Hunter looks at photos
Â© Channel 5
Hunter will be kidnapped

A new storyline sees Trystan blackmailing Charlotte for information on Brax's whereabouts, aware of the deadly secrets she is already keeping.

As it becomes clear that Trystan means business, a terrified VJ can only look on as Hunter is dragged into a car. Although VJ is quick to raise the alarm, the chances of finding Hunter alive and well start to look increasingly bleak. 

Meanwhile, a disorientated Hunter wakes up in the bush alone and struggles to find his bearings. However, overwhelmed with the effects of being drugged, he soon collapses before he can reach safety.

Hunter clearly needs urgent medical attention, but will Kat and her search party be able to reach him before it's too late? Or has Charlotte paid the ultimate price for her crimes?

Scott Lee, who plays Hunter, told TV Week: "Hunter is disorientated, confused and doesn't know where he is.

"Waking up in the middle of the bush is a terrifying thing to happen to anyone. He hears what he thinks is a car and walks towards it.

"But he is still suffering the effects of the drug and he stumbles again and he collapses."


digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015), lizann (02-11-2015), Pantherboy (02-11-2015), tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Wasn't it revealed Hunter pushed Josh down stairs at Alf's house to get the photograph, does Andy know this or was VJ and Josh just speculating their suspicions about Hunter

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Scott Lee on Hunter role: 'Fans are scared of me'
Hunter King has been wreaking havoc since arriving in Summer Bay, and Home and Away star Scott Lee has admitted that some fans are intimidated by him as a result.
The actor was cast as Zac MacGuire's estranged son Hunter earlier this year, teasing that the character would cause trouble for some of the show's couples.
As promised, both Hunter and his mother Charlotte have not made life easy for themselves since arriving, and their determination to ruin Zac's relationship with his partner Leah has done nothing to help their popularity.
Speaking about the fans' reaction to him, Lee told TV Week: "There have been a few people who look like they are scared of me.
"I'm like, 'Relax, I'm just goofy. You don't have to be scared of me'."
Despite Hunter's difficult start, Lee has admitted that viewers will see a change in him as he becomes determined to have a normal relationship with his father.
"He is realising that he can't keep acting the way he does because he keeps pushing people away," he explained.
"At the end of the day, Hunter just wants to be loved, have a family and a good life. That wasn't happening, so he had to change what he was doing.
"He has changed the way he looks at both Zac and Leah. He is starting to see them as a second family, rather than something he has to break up."

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2015), Pantherboy (09-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, teenager Hunter King hides a secret as he grieves for his murdered mother.

Leah will be left with the difficult task of letting Hunter (Scott Lee) know about Charlotte's death when he arrives back in the Bay, but his strange reaction leaves everyone worried.

​In denial about his mum's demise, Hunter meets up with  his girlfriend Olivia, frustrated that he feels like everyone is just waiting for him to fall apart. 

However, he soon gets a call from another girl called Lindsay, but is keen to cover in front of Olivia. 

Olivia finds Hunter alone at Charlotte's murder scene.
Â©  Channel 5
Later, Olivia finds Hunter at Charlotte's murder scene, and he finally lets his guard down, admitting that he misses his mother. 

Grateful for Olivia's support, Hunter tells her that he's glad to have her, but he soon receives another call from Lindsay and is forced to decline it again. 

When Olivia leaves, Hunter's phone rings again, but this time he firmly tells Lindsay he's got a girlfriend and she needs to leave him alone. Who is Lindsay and what is Hunter hiding?

​

Hunter opens up to Olivia and admits that he misses his mother.
Â©  Channel 5
​

Hunter tells Olivia that he's glad to have her.
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, March 24 ​at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5. ​

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (12-03-2016), Pantherboy (12-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

after watching home alone earlier buzz reminds me of hunter

----------


## lizann

is it only olivia he told about stealing the safe

----------


## Pantherboy

> is it only olivia he told about stealing the safe


Yes, it was only Olivia he told (at the same time he told her he was the one who started the fire). When he stood up in court & confessed to starting the fire (so Billie wouldn't go to jail), it has to be assumed that he didn't also confess to stealing the safe, when they took him to the police station afterwards to make a statement etc (which, if I remember correctly, we didn't see), as it has never been mentioned again. I'm sure there are few people who would have had something to say if he did also confess to stealing the safe, considering what happened as a direct result of it! But, like I mentioned, nothing has ever been said since. I reckon we won't hear anything about the safe again (unless Hunter & Olivia ever have a massive falling out, & she happens to spill the beans! - but I doubt it), & it will continue to be assumed that Charlotte did it. Just on Hunter, nothing has also been mentioned since about when his court case will be - I wonder when that will happen? (It will probably occur off-screen, like when Oscar got his community service).

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2016), lizann (21-04-2016), Perdita (21-04-2016), tammyy2j (21-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away has a horrifying situation lined up for Hunter King, as his life rests squarely in the hands of Zac MacGuire later this month.

A dramatic series of events unfolds when Hunter (Scott Lee) prepares a romantic picnic date for Olivia Fraser Richards out in the bush, unaware that being in the remote location will soon spell trouble.

Hunter surprises OliviaÂ©  Channel 5

Hunter surprises OliviaÂ©  Channel 5

Hunter surprises Olivia
The afternoon starts off well enough, but Hunter is startled when he suddenly starts experiencing pains. He tries his best to cover it, but Olivia (Raechelle Banno) is alarmed when she sees him double over in pain and struggle to breathe.

Knowing that they're miles from anywhere and have no phone reception, Olivia has no other choice but to rush off to find help.

Hunter can't breatheÂ©  Channel 5

Luckily enough, Olivia manages to flag down Zac and Greg Snelgrove when they happen to be driving past - but Hunter's condition is already deteriorating badly by the time they get back to him.

When Zac (Charlie Clausen) manages to get a phone signal, he calls Summer Bay doctor Nate Cooper for help and nervously takes instructions over the phone for how to help Hunter.

Nate diagnoses Hunter with a life-threatening problem - a tension pneumothorax. With no time to wait for an ambulance, the only solution is for Zac to make a small incision in Hunter's chest.

Zac tries to save Hunter

Unfortunately, the timing couldn't be worse for Zac as he is still haunted after being attacked in prison and experiences terrifying flashbacks during the procedure.

With the stakes so high, will it go well or will Zac's past trauma lead to a tragic outcome?

Zac comes to Hunter's rescueÂ©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, May 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2016), Pantherboy (14-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Hunter (Scott Lee) has told* TV Week* he will be leaving Home & Away the end of 2017
I would say he finishes up filming end of 2017 but we will still see him for another 5-6 months after that!

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2016), Pantherboy (19-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Hunter (Scott Lee) has told* TV Week* he will be leaving Home & Away the end of 2017
> I would say he finishes up filming end of 2017 but we will still see him for another 5-6 months after that!


This is the TV Week article: 
"It is a bittersweet time for Scott Lee. The actor who plays rebellious teen Hunter in H&A is set to leave the show at the end of 2017. While the 24-year-old admits it'll be sad to say goodbye to the cast & crew, he's ready to move on to new challenges. "I'm excited," he says. "The time I've had has gone so quickly & I've learnt a lot as an actor." Like many of the H&A alumni before him, Scott plans to try his luck in Hollywood during the pilot season. "Halfway through the year, I'm going to head over to America & suss it out," he says. "It'll prepare me for what's to come." Scott believes the growth of streaming content around the world could also help in finding work. "With the rise of Netflix, acting work is becoming more obtainable," he explains. "So, it's a good move for me to go over there.""

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I won't be sorry to see the back of Hunter but I wish his exit wasn't still over a year away.

----------

Pantherboy (19-12-2016), TaintedLove (30-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I suppose with Zac going there was nothing left for Hunter

----------

Pantherboy (21-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away teen Hunter King will become the prime suspect of Summer Bay's mysterious fires in a shock storyline twist.

The show's series finale at the end of last year saw John Palmer revealed as the dangerous arsonist, causing havoc by deliberately starting a number of devastating fires in the town.

But with John keeping his unexpected criminal acts firmly under wraps, the police investigations will continue in upcoming scenes - with devastating results.

John Palmer collapses in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
With policewoman Kat keen to get to the bottom of the mystery, it isn't long before Hunter is in the firing line, given his previous form as an arsonist.

Viewers will remember that Hunter was responsible for the fire that broke out at his dad Zac's house back in 2015.

So when Kat learns that he was missing around the time of the fire at the festival, it doesn't take long for her to put two and two together - and come up with five.

Convinced that she's solved the case, TV Week reports that Kat will tell Evie she's going to start investigating Hunter with a view to arresting him. But will John stand back and let someone else take the blame for his crimes?

Home and Away will air these scenes next week in Australia and later this year on Channel 5 in the UK.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2017), Pantherboy (31-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up fresh heartbreak for troubled teenager Hunter King when the man he believes to be his biological father turns up in Summer Bay.

Hunter's life was turned upside down when he learned that Zac MacGuire wasn't actually his father after all and he has since been led to believe that newcomer Wally must be instead.

But after several unsuccessful attempts to track Wally down, Hunter was forced to accept that he may never get answers about his paternity.

However, upcoming scenes will see Hunter come face-to-face with his dad at last â only to be rocked by another devastating bombshell, according to TV Week.

Wally is full of apologies for his lack of contact after arriving in the Bay, but later informs Hunter that he can't be his dad because he is infertile.

Wally does admit to having an affair with Hunter's late mum Charlotte, but insists he isn't the man the teen is looking for as he knows he can't have children.

While Hunter is crestfallen at the prospect of starting his search from scratch, his girlfriend Olivia isn't so convinced and demands that Wally take a DNA test.

Fans will have to wait and see if Wally agrees to Olivia's request, but will it reveal that he's Hunter's dad if he does?



Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Hunter King is left horrified later this month as his past comes back to haunt him.

Hunter (Scott Lee) finds himself in serious trouble with the police when his grandmother Peggy reports him for a robbery that he committed two years ago.

The drama all starts when Hunter makes contact with his gran, hoping that she can help to provide some answers on who his biological father is.

Unfortunately, it's far from a happy family reunion as Peggy doesn't react well to Hunter's claims that Charlotte misled him over the identity of his dad.

As the tension mounts, Peggy suddenly turns spiteful by reporting Hunter for the robbery he committed at the Diner in 2015, which led to Marilyn Chambers suffering a nasty electric shock.


Hunter King gets questioned by the police in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

When Hunter gets hauled in for questioning, Olivia has to reluctantly reveal the whole truth to a horrified Irene Roberts (Lynne McGranger) â including how she helped to cover up for his crime.

Although Hunter makes a full statement owning up to his actions, a forgiving Irene ultimately decides not to press charges when he makes a heartfelt apology to her.

It's Hunter's lucky day when Marilyn also decides to forgive him and opts not to press charges either, but Alf Stewart is furious when he finds out what's going on and believes that Hunter got off lightly.

As Alf remarks that Hunter has had too many second chances and maybe jail would do him good, is it a sign that not everyone in the Bay will forget this nasty incident so quickly?


Hunter King faces the music with Irene Roberts in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, August 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2017), lizann (05-08-2017), Pantherboy (05-08-2017), tammyy2j (06-08-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

I agree with Alf.

----------

lizann (05-08-2017), Pantherboy (05-08-2017), TaintedLove (05-08-2017), tammyy2j (06-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Photos from filming at Palm Beach. Hunter & Olivia fighting again!!


*SPOILER ALERT: Home and Away's Raechelle Banno, Scott Lee and Ada Nicodemou film dramatic scenes as a beach side brawl hits Summer Bay*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ic-scenes.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Photos of Hunter (Scott Lee) getting chummy with Jennifer (Brittany Santariga) this week. 



*SPOILER ALERT: New romance heats up in Summer Bay as Home And Away stars Scott Lee and Brittany Santariga lock lips*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...lock-lips.html


This came after these photos from filming last week:


*It's a beautiful day in Summer Bay! Bikini babe Brittany Santariga puts on a flirty display while filming scenes with Orpheus Pledger and Scott Lee on Home and Away*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html


(SPOILER ALERT/AUST PACE:  Jennifer Dutton (Brittany Santariga) is the school girl who has been bullying Coco in Aust episodes. Her father (Nick Dutton) is the guy who asked out Leah recently).

----------

kaz21 (30-08-2017), TaintedLove (30-08-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Photos of Hunter (Scott Lee) getting chummy with Jennifer (Brittany Santariga) this week. 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPOILER ALERT: New romance heats up in Summer Bay as Home And Away stars Scott Lee and Brittany Santariga lock lips*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...lock-lips.html
> 
> 
> ...


I recognised him last week when he had to go to the school after his daughter Jennifer was suspended for fighting with Coco.
Will he be a regular character do you know Pantherboy?  I can see where his daughter gets her hatefulness from now. It must be genetic. I`m glad Leah told him to pound sand when he asked her out.

----------

Pantherboy (31-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I recognised him last week when he had to go to the school after his daughter Jennifer was suspended for fighting with Coco.
> Will he be a regular character do you know Pantherboy?  I can see where his daughter gets her hatefulness from now. It must be genetic. I`m glad Leah told him to pound sand when he asked her out.


Hi TaintedLove. I believe that Jennifer & Nick Dutton are both listed as only guest characters at the moment. Jennifer has been on-screen in Aust for a little while now, & also Nick for a couple of weeks, so with these latest photos of Jennifer filming not going to air till probably early next year, I assume they will be around for at least a little while yet.


(I know you are a fan of the show '800 Words'. Here in Aust we have started seeing promos for the upcoming new series, with them saying that it will be coming soon on Tue nights - so only a couple of weeks to go till it begins.)

----------

TaintedLove (31-08-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Hi TaintedLove. I believe that Jennifer & Nick Dutton are both listed as only guest characters at the moment. Jennifer has been on-screen in Aust for a little while now, & also Nick for a couple of weeks, so with these latest photos of Jennifer filming not going to air till probably early next year, I assume they will be around for at least a little while yet.
> 
> 
> (I know you are a fan of the show '800 Words'. Here in Aust we have started seeing promos for the upcoming new series, with them saying that it will be coming soon on Tue nights - so only a couple of weeks to go till it begins.)


Thanks for the info Pboy...much appreciated.
Will the new series of 800 Words be on Plus 7 like the other series?
And no doubt it won`t be long for season 5 of 'A Place Called Home' either. Can`t wait for that. I really love that show so much. Everytime we play the lottery, I always say to hubby that if we get 6 numbers I would love to visit the place where APCH is set. Such a beautiful part of the world. The scenery is breathtaking.
 :Wub:

----------

Pantherboy (31-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Thanks for the info Pboy...much appreciated.
> Will the new series of 800 Words be on Plus 7 like the other series?
> And no doubt it won`t be long for season 5 of 'A Place Called Home' either. Can`t wait for that. I really love that show so much. Everytime we play the lottery, I always say to hubby that if we get 6 numbers I would love to visit the place where APCH is set. Such a beautiful part of the world. The scenery is breathtaking.


I think it would be pretty certain that 800 Words will be on Plus7, once again.

Season 5 of 'A Place To Call Home' starts on Sunday 8th October, on Foxtel. Apparently, the new season will jump forward 4 years to 1958. The 'Ash Park' Estate in the show is actually a place called 'Camelot', which is a heritage-listed property located at Kirkham on the outskirts of Camden, Sydney (about 65km south-west of the Sydney CBD) - as you mention, a beautiful area!

----------

Perdita (31-08-2017), TaintedLove (31-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

More photos of Hunter (Scott Lee) and Jennifer (Brittany Santariga) filming at Palm Beach:


*SPOILER ALERT: New romance blossoms between Home And Away stars Scott Lee and Brittany Santariga as they put on VERY flirty display while filming scenes in Palm Beach*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...iga-flirt.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of filming at Palm Beach on Tuesday this week, with characters Hunter, Olivia, Leah, Mason, John, Marilyn & Robbo. Hunter is being carted off to hospital with a head wound!


*SPOILER ALERT: Ada Nicodemou's character cuts a distressed figure on set of Home And Away as co-star Scott Lee is rushed to hospital with head wounds*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Hunter King's plans to propose to Olivia Fraser Richards end in disaster.

Wanting the perfect romantic setting to pop the question, Hunter (Scott Lee) buys a bottle of champagne at Salt and prepares the engagement ring.

Things get off to a bad start when Olivia (Raechelle Banno) arrives but gets quickly distracted by a work call from troublesome newcomer Axel.


Hunter plans to propose to Olivia in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Once Olivia is finally off the phone, Hunter accidentally knocks the champagne over and sends the engagement ring flying.

When Olivia spots the ring, she assumes that it's lost property and comments on how awful it is â leaving Hunter mortified.

Poor Hunter has no choice but to go along with Olivia's incorrect assumption, walking off to hand in the "lost" ring in the bar. Are his proposal plans now off?


Hunter plans to propose to Olivia in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, January 29 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (20-01-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Scott Lee (Hunter) & Raechelle Banno (Olivia) were interviewed about their real life & current storyline, on Ch7's 'The Morning Show' today (contains Spoilers for UK viewers):

https://au.news.yahoo.com/the-mornin...nd-away-stars/

----------


## Pantherboy

More pictures of filming at Palm Beach last week (the articles are the usual DailyMail standard!):

We don't know who this new character will be as yet, to be played by Jessica Clarke.


*What's going on here? Home And Away's Scott Lee gets close to Summer Bay newcomer Jessica Clarke as the pair strip off for a swim in the surf.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Scott-Lee.html


*Beach brawl? Home and Away stars Ada Nicodemou and Jessica Clarke play up a feud for cameras as they brush past one another in Sydney*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...tial-feud.html

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in the Bay, Hunter King faces public humiliation when he proposes to Olivia Fraser Richards.

Hunter (Scott Lee) is determined to show Olivia how much she means to him, still blissfully unaware of the fact that she's cheated on him with Axel Boyd.

Already aware of Olivia's secret, Irene Roberts worries when she hears about Hunter's plans to propose and ends up tipping her off about what to expect.

Olivia (Raechelle Banno) tells Irene that she'll say yes to Hunter, but when she gets down to the beach and Hunter makes a heartfelt speech in front of their friends and neighbours, she struggles to cope with her feelings of guilt.

When it all gets too much, Olivia flees â leaving a devastated Hunter behind and Summer Bay baffled by her behaviour. Will the truth ever be revealed?


Hunter King proposes to Olivia Fraser Richards in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Hunter King proposes to Olivia Fraser Richards in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Hunter King proposes to Olivia Fraser Richards in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, March 9 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (24-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Hunter King is rushed to hospital later this month after a nasty incident on the pier.

Hunter (Scott Lee) gets attacked by a group of thugs, who goad him while he's preparing a load for an incoming boat.

Although Robbo (Jake Ryan) makes another heroic move by rushing to the rescue, his intervention sparks a brawl which ends badly when Hunter is knocked unconscious.

As Hunter is loaded into an ambulance shortly afterwards, he begins to have a seizure and Mason Morgan reveals that his friend seems to have suffered a head injury.


Hunter King is taken away in an ambulance in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Hunter King is taken away in an ambulance in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Later at the hospital, Hunter's loved ones anxiously wait for news, but nobody seems more concerned than his ex-girlfriend Olivia Fraser Richards (Raechelle Banno).

Although there's a sigh of relief for everyone when it's revealed that Hunter will be fine, a nervous Olivia continues to fuss around him endlessly â going completely overboard with her efforts.

In the end, Hunter is forced to let Olivia down gently, admitting that being "just good friends" isn't working and it's time for them to cut contact for good.

Although Olivia is heartbroken by Hunter's decision, she takes some relief from the fact that she now knows where she stands. Has Hunter's violent incident driven them apart for good?


Olivia Fraser Richards and Leah Patterson-Baker worry in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, June 11 and Tuesday, June 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (03-06-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hunter (Scott Lee) has told* TV Week* he will be leaving Home & Away the end of 2017
> I would say he finishes up filming end of 2017 but we will still see him for another 5-6 months after that!


His on screen exit should be soon

----------

kaz21 (03-06-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV WEEK):

Hunter (Scott Lee) leaves H&A in tonight's episode (in Sydney):


*Scott Lee bids farewell to Home and Away
'It was so nice to spend my final moments with Ray Meagher'*

Hoping to start a new life abroad, Hunter says goodbye to Summer Bay this week. Similarly, his portrayer, Scott Lee, is heading to Hollywood...â¦.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-51106

----------


## lizann

dont blame him leaving leah, she is so bloody annoying

----------

